# Lawler lathe.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

This brand of lathe is new to me as well as what it might be used for. The quality looks to be very good. I would like to know more about this lathe and what it does. I also wonder if the price is a misprint. I am in no way interested in buying it just being curious.

https://nashville.craigslist.org/tls/5220714983.html


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll take 2 of them.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I'd say that's not a mis print. Looks like a classy machine machine made special for a physician in 1992.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

These are the Swiss watches of lathes. they were extremely popular in the early 1900's as I remember, before WWI. there is a forum on ornamental lathes, and the tradition lives on.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb for that kinda cash I think I'd buy a General Lathe and a CNC router and pocket myself the other 12K


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Herb for that kinda cash I think I'd buy a General Lathe and a CNC router and pocket myself the other 12K


AAAAWww Rick, I thought you had endless credit? You could take a great vacation too.
Herb


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

This one is not as beautiful of a machine, but the price is MUCH better!

Lindow Machine Works - Makers of Modern Rose Engine Lathes


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> AAAAWww Rick, I thought you had endless credit? You could take a great vacation too.
> Herb


Yup endless alright . VISA loves me >

Hey I'm starting to think you guys are in cahoots with Visa ? :|


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*He Made Me Do It!*



RainMan1 said:


> Yup endless alright . VISA loves me >
> 
> Hey I'm starting to think you guys are in cahoots with Visa ? :|


Yah? What's your point? 
(Pensioners need to supplement their incomes...)
>


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don , thanks for posting this, very interesting piece of machinery. These are made for rosettes,spirals,threading, and all the fancy stuff found on ornamental turnings. Not for the average pen turner.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oh my....


----------

